# How to upload an аvаtаr?



## TrevorAlbum (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi, can you tell me how to upload an avatar?


----------



## Winter (Jul 12, 2021)

That's done from your profile page here. I cannot recall but the forum may not allow you to add a profile photo until you hit a specific post count. I know many of the forums I am on operate that way.  Browse around and look for interesting threads to engage in the discussion. And welcome to the Forum.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2021)

Go to this page https://www.myfreemasonry.com/account/ then go to the avatar section and upload one.


----------

